# 99 V10 mileage life span



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

What's the life span of a 99 V10? 

There's a guy that wants to trade me a 99 F450 4x4 XL 5spd with 178k miles on it for my topkick.The truck has a dumping flatbed and a boss rt2 V plow also. I've seen a lot of pics and overall the truck is in good shape, but the miles worry me a little.


----------



## flips87chevy (Oct 7, 2013)

I bought My 99 f450 with only 33,000 on it and I've replaced the transmission, rear end gears, exhaust manifolds, and all breaks break lines and fuel lines. So in my opinion mileage is a poor standard to judge a vehicle on. That said I won't personally look at anything with more than 200,000 on it. There's always a debate over on fordtrucks.com about the v10s. Some people claim 500,000 but I'd have to see it to believe it.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have seen v10's in pick ups spin bearings and throw rods shortly after 100k.. I would never touch a v10 with over 100k unless I planned on having to replace the engine down the road.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Some friends of mine have a 2000ish F450 service truck with the v10 in it. The miles on it aren't rediculous, if I remember right it's under 150k. It's going to auction the end of the month because they're tired of screwing with it. Coils/Plugs, blowing spark plugs out (3 separate occasions) and now cylinder 7 has no compression. While it ran it did ok for a truck that was about 13,000lbs empty and occasionally would pull 20k but it was never very impressive.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I'm still on the fence about the trade. I don't need another project, but the f450 is more useful to me then the topkick. We'll see what happens.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

dieselboy01;2133328 said:


> What's the life span of a 99 V10?
> 
> There's a guy that wants to trade me a 99 F450 4x4 XL 5spd with 178k miles on it for my topkick.The truck has a dumping flatbed and a boss rt2 V plow also. I've seen a lot of pics and overall the truck is in good shape, but the miles worry me a little.


Have you tried to sell the topkick? Lots of 450 550 out there right now. I have heard good and bad about the V10. I don't think it's a fair trade on your part. Maybe if that F450 had a power smoke would be a better deal for you. I can understand you see more use for the 450, Not a good trade. Topkick are desirable to. JMO


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've had the topkick listed for sale or trade sense November. I've had 3 calls on it sense then.

I agree, if the 450 had a 7.3 I wouldn't question it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Your on the very low end of this deal.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Randall Ave;2133935 said:


> Your on the very low end of this deal.


Ya I've been thinking that too. I'll hold out for something better or cash.

Thank you all for the replies!


----------

